# Does anyone raise Archangels?



## oakhill1863 (Feb 22, 2002)

I recently acquired a young pair of black self archangels, they are my first and I would appreciate any information about this breed. Information about them on the internet is limited and I've read about all of it but would prefer to hear from breeders/owners who have first-hand experience with them. Up until now I have been a dove breeder so any info about them would be appreciated. For instance, is the crest more pronounced on the male? I notice that one of the birds have a much more pronounced crest than the other and I'm curious about this.

Thanks.

Kathy McPherson
Oak Hill Aviary
ADA member in PA


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Kathy .. don't know the answer to your question about the crests but certainly envy you having two such beautiful birds. I had a bronze wing archangel that came in as a rescue, and he was gorgeous. He was adopted by my friend, Bart, and lives happily at Bart's place with his chosen .. a black and white Old Dutch Capuchine.

Terry


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Archangels*

If you have not found the site for the American Arch Club it is:

http://www.1pigeonloft.com/American_Archangel_Club.htm

You will notice contacts in PA.

Link


----------



## oakhill1863 (Feb 22, 2002)

*Archangels*

Thanks Link,
Yes, I have seen the Archangle Club site. I was just curious to know if anyone on Pigeons.com raised Archangels too.

Thanks.

Kathy


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Gold Blue wings*

We have a couple pair of Gold Blue wings, will be adding another color of Archangels to the loft next month.


----------



## oakhill1863 (Feb 22, 2002)

*Archangels*

Hi Link,
What other colors of Archangels are you interested in? I know that most folks like the bi-colors but I have become interested in the selfs, in particular the black selfs and bronze selfs but I haven't yet come across anyone who breeds bronze selfs.


----------



## Nasal_Tufts (Dec 13, 2004)

Actually there is no such thing as bronze selfs. Maybe your thinking about red selfs? If you did see a "bronze" self it was just from mixing the birds which shouldn't be done with the archs. They would be put in the AOC class and can't go up for champ or anything, just get a HS which is VERY rare anyways. But with a bronze self it wouldn't get anything higher then a G because they frown on making new colors.


----------



## oakhill1863 (Feb 22, 2002)

*Archangels*

Thanks Nasal_Tufts,
Yes, I did mean red selfs. I am new to the archangels and not as familiar with all of the color variations. I was not aware the selfs would not achieve as high a point raiting if showing. I would be interested to hear any further info you would care to share as you sound very knowledgeable. I am more familiar with ringneck doves and diamond doves and fairly new to the pigeons so I appreciate any and all information. Thanks Again.


----------



## cooter2 (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi oakhill1863,

Here is the website of someone who breeds Archangels. 


http://www3.itech.net/bkbaxter/

He may be able to answer some of your questions.


----------



## oakhill1863 (Feb 22, 2002)

*Archangels*

Thanks Cooter,
I will check it out.


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

*archangels*

I have andalusian white-headed archangels.


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

Some years back, a friend gave me a red and black archangel. I tried flying it with my flights. The archangel would always fly outside of the stock (solo), and it never landed on the coop with the flights when they came down. When the archangel did land, it would come in like a dive-bomber, almost always spooking the flights and sending them up again. That pigeon was the strangest I've ever been around. I had to give it away; it was making my birds "jumpy." Do archangels usually fly solo? And, do they normally frighten other pigeons? It also flew strange. The motion of its wings was different from that of the other birds.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

They are raised more for show then flight. Black and bronze in color used to be the base color. I had a couple of pair about 35 years back. But was not that thrilled about them. Not that they was not good birds. You just have to like breeding that type And alot of people do.


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

re lee said:


> They are raised more for show then flight. Black and bronze in color used to be the base color. I had a couple of pair about 35 years back. But was not that thrilled about them. Not that they was not good birds. You just have to like breeding that type And alot of people do.




Thanks, re lee. Come to think of it the pigeon was black and bronze, not red.


----------



## oakhill1863 (Feb 22, 2002)

*Andalusian white-headed archangels?*

Hi Sir Pigeon,
Would it be possible for you to post a photo of your Andalusian white-headed archangels, I have never seen that variety? I see you don't live all that far from me, I live in western PA right over the border from the Youngstown-Warren, OH area. I hope you have a photo you can post I would love to see them.

Thanks.


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

*Andalusian Archangels*

Hi Kathy,

I'll take some photos of my archangels this week. I don't know how to post them here,but I could e-mail them to you. If you're ever in the Cleveland area stop by and see my birds.

Jeff Hitchlock


----------

